# Costa Rica Zip lining



## judys19058 (Mar 3, 2006)

I am leaving next week for Costa Rica and staying in the Puntarenas area on the Pacific coast.  Anyone try zip lining there?  Any recommendations?  How hard is it?

Judy


----------



## nickis (Mar 3, 2006)

We Zipped in Belize it was great fun and not to hard, even if hights get to you your thinking about what you have to do and so on.
Our son is 7 and he did it with us and had a blast.
Just do it you'll have a great time.


----------



## eal (Mar 4, 2006)

*zip line tours in Puntarenas*

There are several canopy tours with ziplines in the area. The most adventurous are offered by Canopy Safari and Dream Forest Canopy Tour. Both consist of a series of platforms connected by zip lines. Zippers use a harness and pulley system to "zip" between platforms, using a leather-gloved hand as their only brake. The Titi Canopy Tour is a similar, but mellower setup. A canopy tour should run you between $45 and $65 per person. The phone number for Dream Forest is 777-3030 and the website for Canopy Safari is http://www.canopysafari.com/


----------



## judys19058 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info.  I will definately check this one out.

Judy


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 17, 2006)

We did the zipline tour.  Funny thing we noticed was that both of our guides were missing at least two fingers from their hands...  Keep your hands/fingers off the rope!


----------



## judys19058 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just back from Costa Rica and had a fantastic time.  We did the zip line thing and really enjoyed it.  Thanks for the all the advise.  We did the Canopy Safari since it was offered through the hotel.  It may be one of the tamer ones, but it was just right for me.  It was alot of work, but worth it for the experience.

Judy


----------



## dash (Apr 6, 2006)

we are looking into a trip to costa rica, first time; but we have heard great things and would like to check it out.  Any insight from the forum would be appreciated.

Dash


----------



## chouchou (Apr 6, 2006)

Costa Rica is a great place to visit and the zip lines that are available all over are wonderful!  Our family stayed at a timeshare and it was a reasonable and I can not stay enough about it.


----------



## jfbookers (May 19, 2006)

Was somewhat worried about my size and zip lining. Emailed the company above and their equipment is tested to 3,000 lbs. Should hold me.


----------

